# [RISOLTO] problema "no space left on device" (postfix?)

## flocchini

ho un problema su un server ereditato da una precedente manutenzione

si e' inchiodato tutto con l'errore "no space left on device" qualunque cosa si provi a fare, lo spazio sulla partizione di root c'e', il problema sono gli inode, tutti esauriti. ho scoperto che la causa di questo e' probabilmente una errata configurazione di postfix, e mi trovo nella condizione seguente:

```

server ~ # ls -al /var/spool/postfix/

total 14520

drwxr-xr-x 16 root    root         4096 Apr 24  2008 .

drwxr-xr-x  6 root    root         4096 Apr 24  2008 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root            0 Apr 24  2008 .keep_mail-mta_postfix-0

drwx------  2 postfix root         4096 Apr 24  2008 active

drwx------  2 postfix root         4096 Apr 24  2008 bounce

drwx------  2 postfix root         4096 Apr 24  2008 corrupt

drwx------  2 postfix root         4096 Apr 24  2008 defer

drwx------  2 postfix root         4096 Apr 24  2008 deferred

drwx------  2 postfix root         4096 Apr 24  2008 flush

drwx------  2 postfix root         4096 Apr 24  2008 hold

drwx------  2 postfix root         4096 Apr 24  2008 incoming

drwx-wx---  2 postfix postdrop 14786560 Dec  9 11:22 maildrop

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root         4096 Apr 24  2008 pid

drwx------  2 postfix root         4096 Apr 24  2008 private

drwx--x---  2 postfix postdrop     4096 Apr 24  2008 public

drwx------  2 postfix root         4096 Apr 24  2008 saved

drwx------  2 postfix root         4096 Apr 24  2008 trace

```

notare la directory "maildrop" che credo sia la causa dell'inghippo

come la svuoto? rm dice "argument list too long", eliminare direttamente la cartella darebbe lo stesso risultato?

cercando in giro ho trovato una cosa del genere

find . -name '*' | xargs rm

ma ci sta mettendo anni... qualcosa di piu' veloce?

grazie

----------

## djinnZ

errore di filesystem?

----------

## dursino

Invece di usare le pipeline | xargs  rm puoi usare il comando -delete, sempre di find:

E.G.

find / -name 'prova' -delete , ma non so se ti cambierà molto in velocità,forse qualcosa si

----------

## flocchini

fs dopo lo controllo, non lo riavviavo perche' non avendo modo nemmeno di lanciarmi uno "screen" avevo paura non ripartisse. ma credo sia a posto

cmq il comando ha funzionato, appena cancellato qualcosa la macchina si e' ripresa, ora devo settare degli aliases umani per postfix perche' la dir maildrop aveva dentro un numero indecoroso di file microscopici... cagnacci:|

grazie cmq del supporto, ero in panico

----------

## djinnZ

Con il senno di poi (me ne ero dimenticato, si vede che mi sono un tantino arruginito) 

```
rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty /var/spool/postfix/maildrop
```

  :Rolling Eyes: 

Se hai esaurito gli inode un check approfondito è d'uopo, fidati.

----------

